# Things don't line up



## Graybeard (Dec 10, 2015)

I've cleaned the Moris tapers, change drive centers and live centers and still they don't quite line up.

Thinking I'll need to loosen the screws on the head stock and align things. Anyone have an other suggestions?



 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 10, 2015)

Take a look at the underside of the tailstock (slide it off the ways, much easier than crawling around on the floor in a pile of shavings )

On the Nova lathes, there's a plate fixed by 4 hex bolts that controls the positioning. I have the Nova Acruline double-ended Morse taper (link) which makes the alignment much simpler, mostly I use it to get things lined up again after I've rotated the headstock and want to put it back again, but occasionally I have to loosen the bolts and reset the tailstock.

If your tailstock doesn't have any adjustments, then your choices boil down to (a) adjust the headstock, or (b) add shims around the alignment mechanism in the tailstock.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 10, 2015)

Also- If you do any CA finishing or any of that type of stuff on the lathe, look at the underside of the tailstock and the inside edges of the gap in your bed. Possible a chunk of goo is in there causing it to not clamp down straight.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 10, 2015)

Looks pretty close to me... is it causing you problem?


----------



## Kevin (Dec 10, 2015)

Mine is off more than that usually. I wouldn't know how to act on a high quality lathe.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks for the tips. Barry, yes on a pen the further I get toward the tail stock the more noticeable the wobble is. Even turning between centers with no bushings or anything I notice the movement at the tail stock end.

Colin, bingo. I cleaned the ways and the bottom of the tail stock and it lines up perfectly. Hope I can remember to check this because I do use a CA finish.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 10, 2015)

Graybeard said:


> Thanks for the tips. Barry, yes on a pen the further I get toward the tail stock the more noticeable the wobble is. Even turning between centers with no bushings or anything I notice the movement at the tail stock end.
> 
> Colin, bingo. I cleaned the ways and the bottom of the tail stock and it lines up perfectly. Hope I can remember to check this because I do use a CA finish.
> 
> Thanks.



Been there, done that, got the t-shirt.....




..... glued to the machine.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------

